# Folks. I present the Hoodoo creek!



## Hoodoo Valley

We have 650 feet on the Hoodoo creek. I took 3 of our 5 springers down for a swim and photo shoot. Lots of ducks and geese, as well as osprey and bald eagles cruising the water for fish. Pretty darn cool when a bald eagle hits that water and flies away with a nice sized fish.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

The creek is spring fed from the Hoodoo lake, a 62 acre lake just 2 miles up the way. It never even drops in depth in the hardest of summer. Typically the creek is anywhere from 4-8 feet deep.


----------



## Dugout

I'm just seeing these. You are a lucky man.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Thank you Dugout. I feel very fortunate to have parents who will be celebrating their 55th wedding anniverary here soon, and to still be in the only place I've ever known, and to have my hippy wife and those super funny kids, our dogs!


----------



## kau

Must be nice! Flood often? How deep is it there?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

kau said:


> Must be nice! Flood often? How deep is it there?


It's never come over the bank, except one year when we had about 12 feet of combined snow for the year, part of our field got about 3 inches of water. The creek maintains the same level, about 6 feet all year long, even in the summer. The kids sure do love it!


----------



## rsmith335

Waat kind of fish does it have?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Rainbow and brown trout


----------



## farmertim

tractor beam said:


> Rainbow and brown trout


You make me SICK!!!

expect me on your doorstep anyday mate, with my fishing rod


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Agh well, someones gotta do that!:lmao:


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

*Hey I live on the other side of the creek*

This looks like my property in your pictures here. The power line I can see is on my side of the creek. The creek has flooded my property now for about 4 years. Somewhere I have picture of me rowing a boat across my field. Small world.


----------



## Thomas

Almost 4 years ago,do you have current pic or two so we can see the interesting chances.


----------

